# Atlas vs Microtrains couplers: is Atlas as good?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I understand the Atlas version of the NMRA coupler is not as good or dependable as the Microtrain version. Is this true?
I'm especially interested due to the use of a hump yard.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

To my knowledge,there's no NMRA coupler.What you're referring to are Micro-Trains coupler wich are pretty much the recognized standard coupler for N scale.They are indeed a notch better over everything else.However,Atlas aren't so bad,I have some on a few cars and they haven't been much of a problem though they do occasonally uncouple wich practically never happens with M-T's.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought that was the correct term as opposed to "Rapido".
I've gotten feedback elsewhere, basically Atlas are really bad. Uncoupling on the fly, hard to couple, pins falling out. I'm sorry I bought a bunch used. 

I did notice, the Atlas roll much better.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Good thing to know.I have only a few cars that have factory installed Atlas knuckle couplers and since they've been lightly used so far,they haven't caused me any real problem yet.When the layout becomes fully operational,it is likely that I'll have the same problems as others....


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

All my original rolling stock is from the mid 90's that I converted to MT truck mounted couplers. At $4 each, I was worth it if you compared the cost of a MT car vs a Atlas, Concor or similar (no Bachman for example) car & a MT truck.

I believe MT truck mounted couplers are under $5 now.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am not an expect on N Scale couplers, but it seems that many N-Scalers are satisfied with with the MT couplers. The one issue that seems to be talked about the most is the "slinky", "yo-yo" effect one sees with the MT couplers. A herky-jerky motion of cars at the end of a slow-moving train equipped with MT couplers - some say this can be reduced by installing a wheel brake device, the MT has available, on the last car in the string of cars. I have not used the wheel brake device, so I can not speak to its effect.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have some N cars with McHenry's which represent the couplers Atlas has. My complaint is that they are a little bigger than Micro Train's couplers.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have Kato, Atlas and Micro trains cars and locos, and use all three couplers. All about as good, the Micro Trains being somewhat more fragile than the others.


----------

